# Yellow urine?



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Does the color of dogs urine mean the same with like humans?? 

Deebos urine is very yellow and the smell is strong. Is that ok or is that a sign that he needs to drink more water? I don't know exactly how much water he drinks a day, but its always there for him and sometimes I tell him to drink and he just doesn't want it.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

My dogs pee is usually yellow but I've never really noticed any odor...

Her water is out always so I'm not sure how much she drinks..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would take in a sample to the vet. A dog urine should not be smelly. I don't want to scare you but that is how it started with Mikado and he had kidney failure. I took him in and had a blood panel done my vet ony charges 55$ for this and it listed his BUN which was really low.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you are looking for hydration level you want a clearish yellow to yellow urine. That means the dog is staying hydrated. What you do not want to see is is a dark yellow, red, or brown urine means they are dehydrated and not drinking enough or there is blood in the urine. Smell is a funny thing if it is a male they can get a little musky in smell and it has a strong odor. Like Sharon said there is a possibility of kidney issues but look at diet and age first.

Any vitamins or supplements can effect the smell and color so take that into account. If his urine has always smelled like that then it is probably normal for him. If this is something new then you might want to consider a vet visit. If it is the kidney's or something serious look for other changes in appearance, personality, and overall health and see the vet.
Most likely he is just fine and is smelling a little musky like some males do.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Ok, then I think it has to do with how much water he drinks during the day. The color is not always the same but its never like a dark yellow or orangy or anything. And as far as the smell, it's not like a foul odor it just smells like urine. I just wasn't sure if that was normal for a dog or not. But I will monitor him and make sure that he's drinking enough water. Thankss!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah that sounds normal to me, and if he is intact his urine might have a stronger smell than if he is neutered but it all sounds normal


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You can check his hydration level by pinching the skin together at the nap of his neck if it bounces right back to normal then it he is not dehydrated if the skin sticks together and takes a bit to go back to normal then he needs more water.

BTW Mikado was only 4.5 yrs old when kidney failure set in. I had him on the best of foods. So that doesn't really mean anything. Some animals like people are healthy and others are not.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> You can check his hydration level by pinching the skin together at the nap of his neck if it bounces right back to normal then it he is not dehydrated if the skin sticks together and takes a bit to go back to normal then he needs more water.
> 
> BTW Mikado was only 4.5 yrs old when kidney failure set in. I had him on the best of foods. So that doesn't really mean anything. Some animals like people are healthy and others are not.


I'll try the neck thing, see what happens. I'm going to get a urinalysis done by the vet just to be sure. Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No problem anything for the dogs! Please let us know the results.


----------

